# F#*% i lost my cod4 key



## reddevil6

i formatted my comp the other day an when i went to install cod4 i worked out that i have lost my cd key an i was wondering if someone had a spare code that they could send me in a PM or Email


----------



## epidemik

http://www.computerforum.com/132382-where-can-i-get-legit-cod4-cd-key.html

I think it was decided that keezybay was legit.


----------



## meg

dude didn't you just post that you want someone to give your cod4 clan a server? you're 16 right? Go bag some groceries or something for a month and set all your worries at bay. Money's tight.. you're not getting anything for free.


----------



## Vizy

meg said:


> dude didn't you just post that you want someone to give your cod4 clan a server? you're 16 right? Go bag some groceries or something for a month and set all your worries at bay. Money's tight.. you're not getting anything for free.





reddevil6 said:


> someone had a *spare* code that they could send me in a PM or Email



Sorry red. I quit Cod4, i still have my key, but i plan to install it over winterbreak.


----------



## reddevil6

babey anyone up to trade it for a code of a different game that i have


----------



## meg

Vizy93 said:


> Sorry red. I quit Cod4, i still have my key, but i plan to install it over winterbreak.



Spare doesn't make beggars look any better. Next time back up all your serials before reformatting!!


----------



## russb

Meg please tell me what a CD key is and what is it for,thank you.


----------



## StrangleHold

The key is the numbers/letters that you type in when installing the game.


----------



## russb

StrangleHold said:


> The key is the numbers/letters that you type in when installing the game.




  Thank you for that info.
  Now i have got the game that Red is talking about,if i send him the key does it mean i will not be able to install and play the game anymore.And thanks again.


----------



## Rambo

russb said:


> Thank you for that info.
> Now i have got the game that Red is talking about,if i send him the key does it mean i will not be able to install and play the game anymore.And thanks again.



You will lose the online multiplayer functionality of the game. Singleplayer wont be affected.


----------



## russb

Rambo cheers for that.


----------



## meg

Serial keys are pretty much what you pay for when you purchase a game. Since if it has singleplayer and multiplayer, the CD key is what is detected that allows you to play multiplayer. If someone else has the same CD key, and you are both trying to connect to multiplayer, a number of things can happen depending on the game. One either gets disconnected, or the second user just cannot connect period, some games will even lock you out of that CD key after repeated attempts.

If you like online play, I wouldn't give out the code.


----------



## russb

Cheers.


----------

